# Sex mag sends Braintree molester to Jail



## kwflatbed

_By ROBERT SEARS
The Patriot Ledger_
QUINCY - A sex magazine will cost a convicted child molester 15 months of freedom.

Charles Callahan, 41, of Braintree, was handcuffed in Quincy District Court yesterday and sent back to the county jail to complete his 2½-year-sentence.

Probation officers went to Callahan's home at 4 Parkside Ave. in May to see if he had any pornography on his computer. He didn't, but they did find a copy of a magazine called ''Perfumed Garden'' in his bedroom.

At a probation surrender hearing yesterday, Callahan's wife, Mary, said the magazine was hers, but Judge Mark Coven said he did not believe her.

The judge said sex offender counseling Callahan started in August was not working.

Callahan, a plumber, was convicted in January 2005 of molesting an 8-year-old friend of his daughter during a sleepover at his home in 1998. The assault was not reported for five years.

In addition to the jail sentence, Callahan was placed on probation for 11 years and ordered not to have contact with children or to possess pornography.

Callahan and his wife recently settled a lawsuit brought by the victim's family for $35,000.

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Wednesday, November 01, 2006


----------

